
Portraits from Ellis Island - brudgers
http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/ellis-island-melting-pot-immigrant-portraits/
======
BrandoElFollito
This carries a lot of emotions, even for someone with no family links with the
US. All these people starting from scratch... My father told me about an
"aunt" of style who went through Ellis Island. I tracked down her entry
registry (the ones digitalised by the Mormons). It is an amazing feeling to
see that one line of text which meant a new life for her. I never tried to
contact that "family" but sure hope that the 4th of 5th generation still
remembers who brouth them there.

